# Golden Slayers Chapter Three



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Chapter Three of the Golden Slayers series. Here are the links to the first two.
#1:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=415624#post415624
#2:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=39885

The rocket hurtled through the air and smashed into Trooper Jafarel's chest. As he exploded into bloody confetti and ceramite the loyalists leapt for cover while the heritics opened fire with bolters.

"Chaos Marines!" yelled Jorgun, the words ringing throughout the huge courtyard. Plants were shredded to pulp as the bolter fire ripped through the gardens. Return fire felled a few heretics, but there seemed to be no end to them.

Sergeant Y'mellus had been shot in the stomach and was being tended to by the Apothecary. Jorgun took a bolt to the knee and howled in pain. A traitor marine hurled a frag grenade into the loyalists' midst.

Three troopers were thrown into the air, two injured and one dead. The heretic marines were pushing their way into the Golden Slayers.

Apothecary Tursa died, hacked apart by an enemy commander's power claw. Sergeant Y'mellus was put down by the same man, the claw ripping out his throat in a shower of blood.

Jorgun hurled his halberd, and it impaled the traitor through the spine. He fell to the floor writhing uncontrollably and the Second Captain crushed his head with a stomp of his boot.

Three terminators backed into the garden section where Jorgun was.

"These traitors are tough, Captain," said an old and grizzled terminator.

"Fear not, my friend. The Emperor shall guide us with his divine light."

"Let us hope that our paths lead not to failure eh Jorgun," said the terminator, who brought up his shield as a volley of bolter fire scythed through the plants.

"We shall meet the remaining sergeants towards the middle.. We must fall back. I will not have my marines die aimlessly against overwhelming odds."

"A good idea, my lord. Let us make all haste, for I wish not to lose more brothers today."

"Aye," agreed the Captain, trudging through the fire towards the sergeants.

He met Vernus on the left side of the courtyard. He pushed with their terminators and heavy weapons into the center and fell back. Sergeant Laskulz had fallen under heavy bolter fire and most of his terminators with him.

"Vernus.. Let us rally the survivors and make for the exit."

"Yes sir," said Vernus, who yelled out his orders to his heavy weapons squads. They inched backwards across the courtyard, and finally made it to the exit.

Jorgun was the last to leave, and he was shot in the ankle with a bolter. He fell down and shouted, and was dragged by Trooper Pharus out of the courtyard. The terminators formed a perimeter around the door to the traitor marines and the heavy weapons behind them.

Several heavy weapons troopers fell as huge exposions ripped through their ranks. Two Chaos Predators blasted into them from behind. The loyalists looked about in confusion, several rockets making impact on the daemonic tanks, but didn't even scratch the reinforced armor.

The Predators rushed through the loyalists, splattering several under their spiked treads. Bolters on the sides of the tanks ravaged the marines' unprotected rear.

Only twenty marines remaining, including Jorgun, it was obvious that they were to die on this backwater planet. The tanks blasted three more marines into oblivion with their powerful las cannons.

Jorgun was thrown against the wall from the energy discharge, and he fell onto his knees in prayer to the Emperor.

Vernus was ripped apart by bolter fire, all of his heavy weapon troopers dead. Jorgun's terminators made a desperate last stand, but to no avail.

The tanks ravaged the men with superior firepower. Then the daemon machines closed in on Jorgun. The hatch on one opened, and a high ranking Chaos marine leapt out onto the top of the tank.
+++

The wind whipped at Dark Lord Tarune's helmet as he rubbed the defeat into the face of the enemy commander. He leapt off the side of the tank, his red and black cloak fluttering behind his descent.

He punched the loyalist in the face, and wrenched off the man's helmet. Tarune pulled the man up the side of the dusty wall, and spat vile saliva into his face.

"How does it feel? How does it feel to lead an entire company to their deaths? How does it feel to lose?!" shouted the Dark Lord into the Captain's face, and he punched the Golden Slayer in the stomach, cracking the ceramite.

"Fight for the Emperor, die for the Emperor," spat the Captain into Tarune's visor, "If you plan to kill me, then do so now. I grow tired of your vile presence."

"Ohh that time shall come.. But of course what is the fun of death unless the end is extremely painful?" asked Tarune, who clapped his hands. Two Chaos marines approached the two enemies. 

"What would you have us do, Dark Lord?" queried one of the marines.

"Take him back to the ship.. Chain him somewhere in my quarters. I will see to him later." the Chaos marine saluted and seized the Golden Slayer.

"Oh, and before you go.. What is your name, Golden Slayer?" asked the Dark Lord.

"My name is Jorgun, and I am the Emperor's wrath."

"Well then I suppose the Emperor is going to be angry when he realizes his wrath is dead," said Tarune, grinning in amusement as the loyalist spat in his direction.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Entertaining Sammaven, sorry it took me two weeks to read it. The end suprised me a bit. I thought that the good captain would try and take Tarune down, rather than be taken prisoner. Apart from that, pretty good.


----------

